# Plant id help needed



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

does anyone know what the name of this plant is called & what it needs to stay red in color & to grow nicely


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Possibly Ludwigia or Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' . Its hard for me to tell from the picture. Reckon will know or CRS Fan

Most red plants need plenty of Iron and Co2 to stay red. Ei dosing also helps plus good light. Certain lights bulbs will also bring out the red. Most plants with red require a little more attention than green but once you dial in on their requirements they can grow really nice.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'. It prefers higher light, EI dosing, and CO2. It it also prone to BBA and GSA algae on older leaves. You will want to trim the adventitious roots for it to display well.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

